# Wood Helmets



## Oregonmtnbiker1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I am not trying to sell anything, but wanted to get some feedback from some like minded individuals. I am involved with a startup company in the Northwest that is working on making wood bicycle helmets, which are useful, as well as unique to the sport. We are calling it functional art. To help get some feedback from those who know the sport best we have come up with a survey. If you wouldnt mind filling it out, it isnt very long and it would really help us out. Thanks everyone!
Hey all,

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5FBK8JG


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

All of the aesthetics with none of that meddlesome "saving your head" thing?


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

looks more like something I'd place on my coffee table vs. my head. Cool though. Good luck


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure who the target audience is for this...


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know. I had a high speed, head first tree smashing incident on my mountain bike so I value a bicycle helmet. I wonder if a wood helmet would have given me enough protection. I wear the same helmet on my road and MTB bike.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks decorative but not really practical. How would you get it certified when each one is unique due to the nature of wood? Maybe the skinny jean, fixed crowd will buy them.


----------



## Oregonmtnbiker1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, it really helps us re-evaluate our product and come out with something to be enjoyed. Also we are working on revamping the safety and performance of the helmets. Keep the feedback coming!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Oregonmtnbiker1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone, it really helps us re-evaluate our product and come out with something to be enjoyed. Also we are working on revamping the safety and performance of the helmets. Keep the feedback coming!


The two typical safety certifications for bike helmets are CPSC and Snell. You would need to have the products certified before selling them to anyone. Failure to do so would open you to a vast array of bad things.

It's concievable that a wood-based helmet could pass these tests, but it would need to be a specifically manufactured product, probably a reinforced laminate.

The need for significant additional material will make the helmet thick and heavy, which will make it a tough sell.

It would be far easier to take an already approved helmet and add a thin veneer over the existing shell. It's possible that that would not be seen as a substantive change to the approved unit, which would be significantly to your advantage.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

icsloppl said:


> It would be far easier to take an already approved helmet and add a thin veneer over the existing shell. It's possible that that would not be seen as a substantive change to the approved unit, which would be significantly to your advantage.


^ this!! The current helmet seems a little silly--terrible venting, heavy and excuses instead of safety certifications. It will probably also be expensive.


----------

